# Subwoofer Evaluation Event



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

After the $3000 speaker evaluation event ( and maybe after any bookshelf evaluation event), are there any plans for a subwoofer evaluation event?

If you think the previous $1000 and current $3000 speaker events garnered plenty of comments, a sub event would temporarily freeze the server, especially with the many bassheads on here.....................:yikes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought all subs sounded the same... no? :whistling:

That could really be a tall order because it seems that most folks just want to know how low an how loud they can play. The Sub Zone is likely the best place for that kind of testing.


----------

